# HS928 Won't run?



## honda928 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi guys,

I know this is off season however I thought I would post to see if there is anyone out there that may have an idea on my problem?

Went out to start my blower as I normally do during the off season. I always store blower with fresh fuel mixed with stabilizer. I also run the blower for about 3-4 minutes to ensure the fuel gets through the carb for protection against the break down of the fuel over the summer.
Went out the other day and I was in the garage so I decided I would start the blower and let it run for a few minutes. Turned on the key, chocked and half the a pull the blower fired up. Then it stopped running? Tried to start and there was no way it would start? Left it overnight and went out the next day fired right up but it then stopped again and could not be restarted. Checked the fuel valve and it was turned on. I drained the fuel and added fresh fuel and stabiliser. Same thing?

Anyone had this happen or have any idea as to why it stops running and then won't start.

Thanks


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Don't know if yours has it, but some Honda's have a sediment bowl next to the main carb bowl. It's designed to let fuel particles drop off before getting in the carb. Maybe pull that and see if it's got crap in. Hopefully it's just all in there. I would locate the main fuel bowl drain, to the side, not the center bolt. Get the correct tool to remove it and loosen it just snug. Try your scenario of the cold attempt as you've described. As soon as it dies out after the first fire up, loosen that drain screw. If gas comes streaming out you have clogs upstream in the main jet/emulsion tube. If it trickles out to nothing at all either your needle valve is hanging up in the seat, or you have a flow problem from your tank.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Try starting it with no choke. Also re-verify your fuel shut off valve is working right.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Fuel valve shutoff was my first guess..... Good habit to use one but they are easy to forget about. If the above fails, try to turn off gas flow with valve, drop off the bowl on the carb and be sure there is no water in there. Gas with "stabilizer" is not reliable. I don't care what they print on the label. You better off just running it dry for off season.


----------



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

I also had bad luck with using fuel stabilizer. I put Marine Grade Sta-bile in all my fuel but my generator's carb was still all gummed up after not running for probably around 6 - 9 months. 
I don't like the idea of running the tanks and carbs dry so this year I drained all the fuel and then filled my tanks with 4cycle ethanol free tru-fuel, we'll see how it holds up.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

honda928 said:


> Anyone had this happen or have any idea as to why it stops running and then won't start.
> 
> Thanks


When you have it in a "no start" condition, first do a spark check. If spark is weak, replace the plug, When you can get a nice bright spark but no start, drain out all the fuel and refill with fresh fuel. Ensure the carburetor has been drained, and restart. 

If still problems, inspect choke and confirm it is properly closing and opening. 

Try running some fuel system cleaner through the tank/carb.

If still no good, probably need to tear down and totally clean the carburetor. Always install new gaskets. If possible, use an ultrasonic tank for cleaning. Worst case is you can't get the carb totally clean, and then just replace it as a unit.

I doubt the fuel valve has gone bad. Never seen one of those actually fail on an HS928 before. Still, inspect for any obvious damage/trauma, etc. 

Same goes for the vent path through the fuel cap. Technically, if it was blocked, no air could enter the tank, so no fuel would flow out, but that's very , very rare. Remove the fuel cap when you are in a no-start state, and it won't make any difference.


----------

